# Hawaii To Be Among First Market For Nissan Leaf



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Hawaii is set to be one of the first markets during the Nissan Leaf's initial rollout, and the aloha state is a great candidate for Nissan's new Leaf EV. All the gasoline and petroleum products have to be imported, which leads to some of the nations highest gas prices. On the other hand, the warm climate lends itself well to solar or wind power, which can provide sources of clean energy.

Hit the jump to check out Nissan's official release. You might be treated to the whirring of an EV motor on your next tropical getaway.

More: *Hawaii To Be Among First Market For Nissan Leaf* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## toovo1985 (Feb 23, 2010)

This will be very positive for Hawaii. For sure it will be a good market for these kind of vehicles


----------

